# Can You Convert Pin Lock Kegs To Ball Lock?



## Swinging Beef (17/10/11)

on the conry kegs
Is it just a case of replacing the in and out?
Are the parts available?


----------



## HBHB (17/10/11)

Swinging Beef said:


> on the conry kegs
> Is it just a case of replacing the in and out?
> Are the parts available?



Cornelius ones can be directly converted. You'll need:

New Corny style posts, 
New (3mm x 9mm) internal "O" rings
New Poppets
New Lid with PRV and Lid Seal
Thread Tape or Preferably Loctite 577 (For under the new posts)

Loctite 577 is food grade, high pressure rated sealant, rated for use with beverage and water pipes and equipment. It works to seal off the micro-leaks that can occur with the conversion.

NOTE: Use of 3mm internal dip tube seals is important as well. The skinny one's don't work.

Wahlah! A fully rebuilt keg.

Hope this helps,
Martin


----------



## stux (17/10/11)

Any idea where to get the 3x9mm orings ?


----------



## Diesel80 (17/10/11)

Stux said:


> Any idea where to get the 3x9mm orings ?




Corny service /seal kit?

They come with some O-rings, not sure if they are the ones required.


Cheers,

D80


----------



## HBHB (17/10/11)

Diesel80 said:


> Corny service /seal kit?
> 
> They come with some O-rings, not sure if they are the ones required.
> 
> ...



I Imagine most decent home brew shops would stock them. 

They are a little fatter than the standard sized ones.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## vykuza (17/10/11)

HBHB said:


> Wahlah! A fully rebuilt keg.



I hate to be that guy, and I'm not picking on your HBHB, especially after being so helpful with your posting. 

This is completely off topic, but it's "Voila!" Not Wahlah. It means here in french. As in "HERE! A fully rebuilt keg." 

Sorry - having a terrible day and that's one of my pet peeves.


Good luck with the conversion!


----------



## HBHB (17/10/11)

Nick R said:


> Sorry - having a terrible day and that's one of my pet peeves.



Meh! We all have those days. :wacko: 

Martin


----------



## stux (17/10/11)

Nick R said:


> I hate to be that guy, and I'm not picking on your HBHB, especially after being so helpful with your posting.
> 
> This is completely off topic, but it's "Voila!" Not Wahlah. It means here in french. As in "HERE! A fully rebuilt keg."



I decided to ignore it 

Reason I asked about the thick washers is I haven't seen them anywhere, even on the american sites. I have the standard washers that most HBSs sell, but as was mentioned, I have problems with microleaks

I assume these thicker washers are more like the square profile ones the kegs originally come with


----------



## HBHB (17/10/11)

Stux said:


> I decided to ignore it
> 
> Reason I asked about the thick washers is I haven't seen them anywhere, even on the american sites. I have the standard washers that most HBSs sell, but as was mentioned, I have problems with microleaks
> 
> I assume these thicker washers are more like the square profile ones the kegs originally come with



Stux,

The square set ones actually start life as round ones and with the restricted space/compression, they end up that way. The 3mm x 9mm ones are round as well.

I'll drop you a PM.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## hyjak71 (25/12/12)

Necro alert!
After receiving my 'keg kit' early yesterday I have now discovered the issue of the smaller O rings supplied with the kegs, rather than buy a seal kit that possibly has the same smaller seals I already have, where can I get the thicker ones?
Also is there supposed to be a seal inside the disconnect? I had leakage around the top of the disconnect (where you can unscrew the thing for cleaning) and after looking around a bit it appears there should be a seal in there (according to US sites anyway).


----------



## Shifter (25/12/12)

You can buy the O rings you need from any of the engineering suppliers in Hobart, Nuts and Bolts, Etc.


----------



## Rowy (25/12/12)

Clark Rubber are great for o-rings. Right down to the tiniest..............Iknow its xmas just sitting here waiting for evryone to wake up


----------



## hyjak71 (25/12/12)

Shifter said:


> You can buy the O rings you need from any of the engineering suppliers in Hobart, Nuts and Bolts, Etc.



Sweet, was hoping you might see this Shifter, seeing as you run pin lock kegs as well.




Rowy said:


> Clark Rubber are great for o-rings. Right down to the tiniest..............Iknow its xmas just sitting here waiting for evryone to wake up



Thanks Rowy, will try Nuts and Bolt first.


----------



## Rutherglen Rambler (25/12/12)

Go to SKF bearings. You want ITEM: BA111, Material: NBR 70 "O" rings for your disconnect posts. You then want ITEM: BA109 (can't remember material number, but they'll know by the item number) "O" rings for your dip tubes. They are around $6 for 50! Far cheaper than the HB shops, exactly the same! Hope this helps.


----------

